# Musical Sampling Adventure Brass



## zeng (Aug 21, 2016)

Hey it is out! Soaring Strings is one my favorites and I liked the demos of their new Adventure Brass. I think it has less articulations than others (like SS). I have many brass libraries but it says "fun to play" on their web site. What do you think when you compare this with others? 

http://www.musicalsampling.com/adventure-brass/


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Aug 21, 2016)

Well, my impression is that the brass sounds really great, yet not too wet and not too dry to have a good flexibility.The out of the box sound convinced me! I didn´t purchased it yet and still thinking a bit about the purchase now after listening to the demos. The demos sound very cool and I think the brass is aimed to an agile / energetic writing. The shorts have a good bite, definition and I like how the single sections blend together. And the big really cool thing: You don´t need tons of channels because the brass is very playable.

I am not sure how the brass treats lyrical passages in quiter situations though. The brass has no real legato and yes some people said that legato in brass is overrated and I disagree with that point because I know situations where a true slurred legato, e.g. on French Horns can shape a line and make it really great. It is not that you often need it but it would be nice thing to have. And there are no effects like rips etc. Or muted trumpets. I don´t think that effects are such of an important thing. Overall I would say a cool library which covers the main and probably most important situations but not every situation . The regular price of 300 Dollars is ok, the library is pretty small in terms of space (5 GB) still in that price range you get other libraries with a lot of more content and aritculations which could be a point for some users here ecpecially those who have already products from Spitfire, Eastwest etc. Also there are still other brass libraries coming like Berlin Brass, or cinematic studio brass.


----------



## zeng (Aug 22, 2016)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Well, my impression is that the brass sounds really great, yet not too wet and not too dry to have a good flexibility.The out of the box sound convinced me! I didn´t purchased it yet and still thinking a bit about the purchase now after listening to the demos. The demos sound very cool and I think the brass is aimed to an agile / energetic writing. The shorts have a good bite, definition and I like how the single sections blend together. And the big really cool thing: You don´t need tons of channels because the brass is very playable.
> 
> I am not sure how the brass treats lyrical passages in quiter situations though. The brass has no real legato and yes some people said that legato in brass is overrated and I disagree with that point because I know situations where a true slurred legato, e.g. on French Horns can shape a line and make it really great. It is not that you often need it but it would be nice thing to have. And there are no effects like rips etc. Or muted trumpets. I don´t think that effects are such of an important thing. Overall I would say a cool library which covers the main and probably most important situations but not every situation . The regular price of 300 Dollars is ok, the library is pretty small in terms of space (5 GB) still in that price range you get other libraries with a lot of more content and aritculations which could be a point for some users here ecpecially those who have already products from Spitfire, Eastwest etc. Also there are still other brass libraries coming like Berlin Brass, or cinematic studio brass.



Hey Alexander hello,

I agree with you especially on "You don´t need tons of channels because the brass is very playable.". That would be the reason for my purchase (I didn't buy it yet). Missing of legato concerns me. I have Hollywood Brass and know the butter feeling of legato on horns...But OT's Metropolis also doesn't have legato for brass patches??


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Aug 22, 2016)

zeng said:


> Hey Alexander hello,
> 
> But OT's Metropolis also doesn't have legato for brass patches??



It has for the French Horns (Schwarzdorn Horns A9 Patch)


----------



## zeng (Aug 22, 2016)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> It has for the French Horns (Schwarzdorn Horns A9 Patch)


Yeah you're right. Using them mainly for stacc in these days.


----------



## ModalRealist (Aug 22, 2016)

I was surprised at the price compared to Soaring Strings. Naturally, they are charging what they think they can for it. But it's not the automatic purchase that it was before.


----------



## Trombking (Aug 22, 2016)

> I was surprised at the price compared to Soaring Strings. Naturally, they are charging what they think they can for it. But it's not the automatic purchase that it was before.


Yes, I assumed too that it would be 199$ as intro and 249$ as regular price, like Soaring Strings(which isn't cheap either when you consider it's only sustains and legato). On the other hand it is more flexible than Soaring Strings because you've got a greater range of articulations so maybe that was the point in deciding the right price for Adventure Brass.


----------



## handz (Aug 22, 2016)

Well, every lib is overpriced when you realise that Hollywood Orchestra Gold now costs $499


----------



## zeng (Aug 22, 2016)

Also 8dio's Brass is coming


----------



## kfirpr (Aug 22, 2016)

Trombking said:


> Yes, I assumed too that it would be 199$ as intro and 249$ as regular price, like Soaring Strings(which isn't cheap either when you consider it's only sustains and legato). On the other hand it is more flexible than Soaring Strings because you've got a greater range of articulations so maybe that was the point in deciding the right price for Adventure Brass.


+1
It does sound great, but seems a little expensive, I have soaring strings, but thinking of sit down on this .


----------



## Saxer (Aug 22, 2016)

Couldn't resist but yeah, it's expensive.


----------



## Smikes77 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mike Verta has a demo up of them and he really likes them.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Aug 22, 2016)

I like the sound a lot and it seems to be very easy and fast to use. I have HB, it's massive and lots of patches, when this library could give great results faster. I listened to Mike Verta's demo, and I really want to press the buy button. But, on the other hand, Berlin Brass is coming. I think I'll pass now, and wait for Berlin Brass.


----------



## ModalRealist (Aug 22, 2016)

sekkosiki said:


> I think I'll pass now, and wait for Berlin Brass.



Same here. It's a shame it wasn't a little more competitively priced.


----------



## novaburst (Aug 22, 2016)

handz said:


> Well, every lib is overpriced when you realise that Hollywood Orchestra Gold now costs $499


But you can be sure sooner or later east west will come up with a 40℅ and 50℅ price cut, I have two library's from east west both were a stupendous 50℅ price cut no brainier deal.


----------



## novaburst (Aug 22, 2016)

I think adventure brass sounds great but that price will probably make people think very hard before they pull the trigger,

Plus the fact it has no legato types 
But the brass does sound real and convincing.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Aug 22, 2016)

novaburst said:


> I think adventure brass sounds great but that price will probably make people think very hard before they pull the trigger,
> 
> Plus the fact it has no legato types
> But the brass does sound real and convincing.


Definitely..
I hoped that they would do a little discount for people who supported the soaring strings, a kind of crossgrade because I find the lib. also a bit pricey.


----------



## Blakus (Aug 22, 2016)

Warning: Fanboi post incoming.

I find it interesting that people feel this price is high. To me this is a great price - I guess we're spoiled these days 

It's hard to understand the level of control this library actually gives you. The playability is closer to modelling approaches, but without the caveats of dealing with anechoic chambers, and trying to make solo instruments sound like a section. The level of detail is really impressive, this isn't simply layered articulations in one patch. There is a huge amount of voodoo going on behind the scenes that I haven't seen in an orchestral section library before. Even tiny changes in CC data and note length make night and day difference. You can actually change the whole feel of the phrasing in a way that isn't really possible with other libraries (without fiddling around with multiple patches layered like crazy).

If you are comfortable with placing slightly more dry samples in a mix, and you're a mod-wheel fanatic, then look no further imo.

Yes, it should be mentioned that I got the library for free for doing a demo - but I honestly feel that Musical Sampling is onto something really cool here. Looking forward to seeing what they come up with next.


----------



## ModalRealist (Aug 22, 2016)

@Blakus: I don't think the price is high, so much as it's not low enough to make it something one doesn't need to _think_ about. And when one thinks about it, one realises how much brass is coming later this year or early next (Berlin, Cinematic Studio, Century, etc.), and then it's not quite such an "insta-buy" (especially if you already have some brass that you're used to using). While I doubt any of those other libraries will provide the playability innovations of adventure brass, it makes sense - dependent on your budget, of course - to wait and see what those other upcoming releases hold.

That's not to detract from Adventure Brass, though. I fully expect to pick it up at some point. Hell, if I was a little richer, I'd pick it up right now without a doubt!


----------



## amorphosynthesis (Aug 22, 2016)

Cinesamples core 399$
Hollywood Breass Gold 199$
Project Sam 199$ 

all I have to say!


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Aug 22, 2016)

@Blakus :
Your post appears with the same interest to me.. Especially considering that you find the target price great while getting it for free. Anyways that is great for you, to me the library price is ok, still a bit pricey f_or my personal pocket in comparison" to other markets products_ (mentioned by myself / others before). The library is aimed pretty specific ,at least from what I read and heard from demos and the walkthrough YT Vid.

I remember you were also the one who said that legato is an overrated thing in brass where I have to disagree. Might be somehow true when you write to specific things. Still such general conclusion about legato in brass in general is in my opinion just a bit bold to say. Sure nobody needs to have slurred true legato horn lines all over the place and still I know a plenty of examples in filmmusic and classical music where such situations are present and needed when you want to create a specific emotion in your lines. The Adventure Brass has no effects or things like muted trumpets as well.

I think that the brass shines a lot because of its lively sound and playability and I think this is what you pay for here.
Don´t get me wrong: I am loving the sound and still I try to see both sides of the medal.


----------



## handz (Aug 22, 2016)

sekkosiki said:


> I like the sound a lot and it seems to be very easy and fast to use. I have HB, it's massive and lots of patches, when this library could give great results faster. I listened to Mike Verta's demo, and I really want to press the buy button. But, on the other hand, Berlin Brass is coming. I think I'll pass now, and wait for Berlin Brass.



If you are finding HB massive and having a lots of patches, then i think it is pointless to wait for BB as it will for sure have even more patches and GB...


----------



## novaburst (Aug 22, 2016)

Blakus said:


> Musical Sampling is onto something really cool here. Looking forward to seeing what they come up with next.


My feeling is for the cost of this brass library there is a feeling with out any legato types the library does not feel complete,

In comparison for the cost of this library, you can get a very good brass library that is more in depth with many legato types and sounding very convincing,

While adventure brass does have bang in its tone, I feel you are limited to what you can achieve, with out legato

So it could be wow what a beautiful sound tone, I wish I could play that with legato.


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Aug 22, 2016)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> @Blakus :
> Your post appears with the same interest to me.. Especially considering that you find the target price great while getting it for free. Anyways that is great for you, to me the library price is ok, still a bit pricey f_or my personal pocket in comparison" to other markets products_ (mentioned by myself / others before). The library is aimed pretty specific ,at least from what I read and heard from demos and the walkthrough YT Vid.
> 
> I remember you were also the one who said that legato is an overrated thing in brass where I have to disagree. Might be somehow true when you write to specific things. Still such general conclusion about legato in brass in general is in my opinion just a bit bold to say. Sure nobody needs to have slurred true legato horn lines all over the place and still I know a plenty of examples in filmmusic and classical music where such situations are present and needed when you want to create a specific emotion in your lines. The Adventure Brass has no effects or things like muted trumpets as well.
> ...



Well said. 

I'll just say that I wish Musical Sampling the best. Looks like a beautifully programmed instrument and they seem like nice chaps. Just can't justify the purchase right now.


----------



## zeng (Aug 22, 2016)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Definitely..
> I hoped that they would do a little discount for people who supported the soaring strings, a kind of crossgrade because I find the lib. also a bit pricey.


+1


----------



## Saxer (Aug 22, 2016)

Can't play the library without massive CPU spikes in LogicProX on MacPro 8core (Vader Helmet). 3 voices and some repeating eights notes are already too much: Tadadaarrrrrxxxx :-(

Seems to be Logic specific. I tested it on Cubase (same Mac) and there's no spike at all. Strange :-/

Have to transfer it to the slave PC...


----------



## Lassi Tani (Aug 22, 2016)

handz said:


> If you are finding HB massive and having a lots of patches, then i think it is pointless to wait for BB as it will for sure have even more patches and GB...



That's true, it will be even more massive, but Capsule makes things much easier with it's multis. Berlin Strings is huge too, but easier to organize than HS, and CCs stay the same between different patches. Or Orchestral Tools way just suits me better.


----------



## FinGael (Aug 22, 2016)

zeng said:


> +1



I do also think that it is a bit pricey.

Now would be a great time for Musical Sampling to invest in customer loyalty by giving a discount or a crossgrade price for the ones who already have Soaring Strings.


----------



## davidgary73 (Aug 22, 2016)

@novaburst

Mike Verta mentioned this: *I threw all kinds of articulations in it, as you’d find in any real performance. There are legato and marcato lines, staccatos, swells, sforzandos, and all of them possible using a single patch with no keyswitches.*

His full post:



mverta said:


> About my demo, “Engaging the Fleet & The Escape” –
> 
> The piece uses only four tracks, each with one patch – Adventure Horns , Adventure Trumpets, Adventure Trombones, and Adventure Tuba.
> 
> ...



I think we're so used to legato art and we can't do without one while Mike V, Blakus and Ben already mentioned, legato, sustains, stacc etc are all in one patch. And we should always play expressively, not play to the sample.


----------



## Blakus (Aug 22, 2016)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Your post appears with the same interest to me.. Especially considering that you find the target price great while getting it for free.


I can understand that, it's why I mentioned it.



AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Anyways that is great for you, to me the library price is ok, still a bit pricey f_or my personal pocket in comparison" to other markets products_


The point of my post was mainly to highlight that there is more to this library than what many first assume. It's not just a set of sustains and staccatos. I'm not sure why I'm trying to convince anyone to be honest! I'm just excited to see some innovation.  



AlexanderSchiborr said:


> I remember you were also the one who said that legato is an overrated thing in brass where I have to disagree.


Yeah, each to their own I guess! I've been using samples without recorded intervals for years without any problems. I do like a nice slow horn legato line now and then, but apart from that, I don't miss them much.

Anyway, just wanted to post my thoughts. Let the discussion continue!


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Aug 22, 2016)

Blakus said:


> I can understand that, it's why I mentioned it.
> 
> 
> The point of my post was mainly to highlight that there is more to this library than what many first assume. It's not just a set of sustains and staccatos. I'm not sure why I'm trying to convince anyone to be honest! I'm just excited to see some innovation.
> ...



Yes I know, it is all fine. I am still thinking to get library, just to say


----------



## Levitanus (Aug 22, 2016)

novaburst said:


> While adventure brass does have bang in its tone, I feel you are limited to what you can achieve, with out legato


better to have no slured legato like Aaron's library has, then have legato we hear in NI\Soundrion series...
I look to my pocket and at the library, and again at the pocket and at the library, and again..... It seems to me not finished to the logic end not for the legato but for the releases and beginnings of notes. There something synthetic in them, like LASS the hugest bug with every note starting a little less louder than the last one ended. And it's very difficult to be fixed with midi. But with cutting and adding little magic on the editing stage - yep. I haven't found it with Soaring, they are awesome, just missed somewhere 2nd violins 
P.S. I Don't find it too much cost. I calculated one time price of one average statistical articulation per one orchestral section and it's about 30$. We have here 4 sections (tuba is counted) and at least 2 articulations. Here we are - 240$.
And then let's agree that they are made better than soundrion and Cine. Library costs it's value. But I hoped for little bit better sample editing and release scripting/tuning. Releases at most make me afraid of buying it. I fear they will be heard from everywhere like legato of old OT-BWW instruments. Independent on how much layers with other libraries will be


----------



## tonaliszt (Aug 22, 2016)

I was also surprised by the price. Essentially, it is a staccato overlay library for brass. It is a good concept, no, an excellent concept, but is it a $250 dollar concept? Not for me, but maybe for some pros. 

The problem with the concept, for me, is that it is something most of us could create in a multi (sustain and staccato) using our existing libraries. The only other thing that is necessary is a very simple script to mute the release tails if the note is very short.
Is there probably more to the library than that? I hope so. $250 dollars more? I doubt it. 

Still, if I had not bought previous brass libraries before, I would get this one, and I will recommend this library to those starting out.


----------



## mverta (Aug 22, 2016)

n.h said:


> Essentially, it is a staccato overlay library for brass.



Ooof, couldn't disagree more with ya there. I intentionally made sure my demo employed a large range of articulations. I have most brass libraries, and I'd buy this one for its sheer speed and flexibility. Agreed that for a first library, it's a fantastic recommendation, too.


----------



## erica-grace (Aug 22, 2016)

_I was surprised at the price compared to Soaring Strings

Yes, I assumed too that it would be 199$ as intro and 249$ as regular price

It does sound great, but seems a little expensive

It's a shame it wasn't a little more competitively priced

I think adventure brass sounds great but that price will probably make people think very hard before they pull the trigger,

I find the lib. also a bit pricey._




See - the thing is, people would be complaining regardless of how much it was.

If it was $249 with a $199 intro, that would be too much. "Oh, that's too much for a library like this!!!"

If it was $199 with a $169 intro, people would say it should be $159 with a $129 intro.

If it was $149 with a $99 intro, people would say it should be $99 with a $79 intro.

If it was $99 with a $69 intro, people would say it should be $69 with a $49 intro.

AND all of these people would want a crossgrade.

There will ALWAYS be people who say that a product is overpriced. These people tend to not understand that it costs real money to make libraries like this, and that libraries like this will never sell ten thousands units. For those on the fence, I would ignore these people, and decide for yourself if it's a library you really want.


----------



## gjelul (Aug 22, 2016)

Blakus said:


> Warning: Fanboi post incoming.
> 
> I find it interesting that people feel this price is high. To me this is a great price - I guess we're spoiled these days
> 
> ...




Great demo btw... as for the library, not a no-brainer price. Would have loved maybe a special for the Soaring Strings owners. Nevertheless, nice to see a developer focusing on what matters: quality of sound and playability.


----------



## gjelul (Aug 22, 2016)

erica-grace said:


> _I was surprised at the price compared to Soaring Strings
> 
> Yes, I assumed too that it would be 199$ as intro and 249$ as regular price
> 
> ...




You forgot to mention, did you actually buy it?


----------



## Levitanus (Aug 22, 2016)

@erica-grace, Agreed. Two our libraries almost hadn't made more than production cost. (I am not speaking of our with Daniel own time spent on them)  about 30 pieces Domra has been bought and 800 downloads from rutracker only  And Most of downloaded are very happy


----------



## Vision (Aug 22, 2016)

erica-grace said:


> _I was surprised at the price compared to Soaring Strings
> 
> Yes, I assumed too that it would be 199$ as intro and 249$ as regular price
> 
> ...



I personally think that most people here would've gravitated to an initial $199.00 price point easier.


----------



## Carbs (Aug 22, 2016)

Saxer said:


> Can't play the library without massive CPU spikes in LogicProX on MacPro 8core (Vader Helmet). 3 voices and some repeating eights notes are already too much: Tadadaarrrrrxxxx :-(
> 
> Seems to be Logic specific. I tested it on Cubase (same Mac) and there's no spike at all. Strange :-/
> 
> Have to transfer it to the slave PC...



Exact same happening to me with Logic, unfortunately, except on my MacBook Pro. I have a 6 core trash can coming next week so I was hoping the issue would go away with the machine upgrade, but if you're seeing the same problem on the 8 core then that's a bit worrying. Same result when hosted in VEP. I'll try Cubase later today to see if that solves it. Logic is home base for me, though.


----------



## mverta (Aug 22, 2016)

I personally think that $249 is insanely reasonable. Maybe the difference is... I mean, if you make money doing this stuff, the fact that we're ever talking about things that cost hundreds instead of thousands is amazing. Every piece of equipment in the studio, even tiny little boxes cost thousands, and here are all these great sounds for a couple hundred bucks? We're so spoiled.  Anyway, value is personal, not absolute. If it's worth it to you, you'll get it, if not....


----------



## Vision (Aug 22, 2016)

Carbs said:


> Exact same happening to me with Logic, unfortunately, except on my MacBook Pro. I have a 6 core trash can coming next week so I was hoping the issue would go away with the machine upgrade, but if you're seeing the same problem on the 8 core then that's a bit worrying. Same result when hosted in VEP. I'll try Cubase later today to see if that solves it. Logic is home base for me, though.



I have a 3.46 12 core 5.1 running system, and samples off of two seperate pci-e SSD drives. It benchmarks higher than the 6.1, but this still concerns me. Are you guys using el capitan and Logic 10.2.4?


----------



## Vision (Aug 22, 2016)

mverta said:


> I personally think that $249 is insanely reasonable. Maybe the difference is... I mean, if you make money doing this stuff, the fact that we're ever talking about things that cost hundreds instead of thousands is amazing. Every piece of equipment in the studio, even tiny little boxes cost thousands, and here are all these great sounds for a couple hundred bucks? We're so spoiled.  Anyway, value is personal, not absolute. If it's worth it to you, you'll get it, if not....



I'm sure that this library will pay for itself on inspiration alone.


----------



## Carbs (Aug 22, 2016)

Vision said:


> I have a 3.46 12 core 5.1 running system, and samples off of two seperate pci-e SSD drives. It benchmarks higher than the 6.1, but this still concerns me. Are you guys using el capitan and Logic 10.2.4?



Currently still using OS X 10.9.5 with Logic 10.2.0, as my system has been stable. I'll be updating to the latest OS X and logic version once I get the can, obviously. 

There is huge potential, I love the tone, but once I get to playing eighth notes with more than one note at a time it overloads the CPU. Sustained chords isn't as bad. I just assumed it's because my system needs an overhaul, but Saxers experience has me a tad concerned.


----------



## wbacer (Aug 22, 2016)

Saxer said:


> Can't play the library without massive CPU spikes in LogicProX on MacPro 8core (Vader Helmet). 3 voices and some repeating eights notes are already too much: Tadadaarrrrrxxxx :-(
> 
> Seems to be Logic specific. I tested it on Cubase (same Mac) and there's no spike at all. Strange :-/
> 
> Have to transfer it to the slave PC...


I'm running Logic on a Mac Pro 12 core and I'm also seeing very high CPU spikes that I've not experienced with any other library. Even though Adventure Brass is instantiated within VEPro 6, Logic's CPU meter is spiking like crazy and I'm only running one Horn, one Trumpet and one Trombone track. Lot of pops and clicks even after setting Logic's buffer to 1024. I sure hope this is a bug that is fixable.


----------



## Carbs (Aug 22, 2016)

Vision said:


> I'm sure that this library will pay for itself on inspiration alone.



This will definitely be the case if these performance issues get ironed out! $250 for a library this potentially playable is a steal. So really hoping, like wbacer, that it's a bug.

*Edit:

Works perfectly in Cubase 7 and 7.5 (the only versions I own). I can lay my arm across the keyboard and no spikes. Appears to be Logic only.*


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Aug 22, 2016)

Besides the technical issues which hopefully will be fixed soon and the price is right or wrong discussion, does anyone who has the library tried out to write some mellow chordal / lyrical passages with it? I like that banging through the ceiling feeling for sure but I also like the soft parts as diversity makes things interesting. How are the lower dynamics? How they sound and how they react on the playing? There is no demo, not one line I was able to point out where this was a little showcased. Thanks


----------



## Vision (Aug 22, 2016)

Carbs said:


> Currently still using OS X 10.9.5 with Logic 10.2.0, as my system has been stable. I'll be updating to the latest OS X and logic version once I get the can, obviously.
> 
> There is huge potential, I love the tone, but once I get to playing eighth notes with more than one note at a time it overloads the CPU. Sustained chords isn't as bad. I just assumed it's because my system needs an overhaul, but Saxers experience has me a tad concerned.



I highly recommend el capitan with logic 10.2.4. Much smoother OS, and Logic is more efficient. I came from Mavericks 10.9.5. 

I moved to Yosemite last year, and moved back to Mavericks because Yosemite was utter garbage on my machine, so I understand about being hesitant. 

That being said, looks like this library may have some sort of bug? Perhaps an audio unit Kontakt issue?


----------



## gjelul (Aug 22, 2016)

mverta said:


> I personally think that $249 is insanely reasonable. Maybe the difference is... I mean, if you make money doing this stuff, the fact that we're ever talking about things that cost hundreds instead of thousands is amazing. Every piece of equipment in the studio, even tiny little boxes cost thousands, and here are all these great sounds for a couple hundred bucks? We're so spoiled.  Anyway, value is personal, not absolute. If it's worth it to you, you'll get it, if not....




Issue is not that set price. 

Issue is the price in the context of owning another 5 Brass libraries . This is my starting point for the decision to buy or not. Can I live and work without it? Yes! Would it be nice to have it? YES!! Does the price (for me at least) justify buying another Brass library? For the moment I am fully covered...

What would have made a difference in my case, 1) a loyalty discount (I also own Soaring Strings) or 2) a no-brainer intro price.

Nonetheless, the developer sets the price they deem right. The buyer decides to buy or not.
It's that simple.

Will wait on this one, maybe there is going to be a sale for T-Giving, X-mas or something....


----------



## novaburst (Aug 22, 2016)

mverta said:


> I personally think that $249 is insanely reasonable. Maybe the difference is... I mean, if you make money doing this stuff, the fact that we're ever talking about things that cost hundreds instead of thousands is amazing.


You have a point I suppose if your making lots and lots of money you may have a different mind set and just get it any how.

My feeling is many will warm to this library and eventually own it.

But while there may be composers who are making lots and lots of money, there is nothing stopping them or there is nothing wrong with bargin hunting or looking at comparisons.

It is the rest of the market that influences the price tag, be it sale or full price,

So the sound and play level is great in this library, but what are you going to do are you going to solo all the time or is it going to get hidden under many other orchestral instruments, so in essence by the time you finish your piece is some one going to say wow they used adventure brass, are they going to notice or even really care what brass your using, so as long as the composition is well done.

We long for innovation and we thank developers like musical sampling for setting new standards,

In many cases it's not all about what library you have that brings out the tone or beauty of the instruments its the type of chords you play and melody lines that brings the beauty of an instrument out.

Never the less under investigation the price tag sounds fair but with that same price tag you can get a well sounding brass library with a full set of articulation,


----------



## novaburst (Aug 22, 2016)

davidgary73 said:


> Mike Verta mentioned this: *I threw all kinds of articulations in it, as you’d find in any real performance. There are legato and marcato lines, staccatos, swells, sforzandos, and all of them possible using a single patch with no keyswitches.*


Ok so it's all there but you don't need key switch, but just depends on note pressures or mod wheel, ok is it a bit like HW strings just depends on mod wheel for expression

Not sure how it all works


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Aug 22, 2016)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Besides the technical issues which hopefully will be fixed soon and the price is right or wrong discussion, does anyone who has the library tried out to write some mellow chordal / lyrical passages with it? I like that banging through the ceiling feeling for sure but I also like the soft parts as diversity makes things interesting. How are the lower dynamics? How they sound and how they react on the playing? There is no demo, not one line I was able to point out where this was a little showcased. Thanks


maybe you have seen it already, but mike verta says in the official thread that its not for the subtle and soft ranges.


----------



## Saxer (Aug 22, 2016)

Vision said:


> I highly recommend el capitan with logic 10.2.4. Much smoother OS, and Logic is more efficient. I came from Mavericks 10.9.5.



I have El Capitan and Logic 10.2.4 and Kontakt 5.5.2.880 (newest version as far as I know) and get heavy CPU spikes.

But no more spikes when using Logic with Adventure Brass as Kontakt VST in VEPro 6 on the same Computer. So I'm fine for now.



Vision said:


> That being said, looks like this library may have some sort of bug? Perhaps an audio unit Kontakt issue?



I think so. There are sometimes spikes with Sable/SCS legatos too. Strezov Cornucoppia also had these spikes but they solved it in the last update! Maybe they should teach how to manage this to Musicalsampling and Spitfire


----------



## MA-Simon (Aug 22, 2016)

It is a lot of fun to play so far!


----------



## wbacer (Aug 22, 2016)

Saxer said, "But no more spikes when using Logic with Adventure Brass as Kontakt VST in VEPro 6 on the same Computer. So I'm fine for now."

Brilliant, thanks so much for that, you've made my day. 

I'm so use to using AU's in Logic that I just automatically use AU's in VEPro 6 which still caused Logic to spike.
I forgot all about using VST's in VEPro 6. As soon as I switched over to using VST's in VEPro 6, bye bye Logic spikes.
All of which causes me to believe that the Logic spikes may be an AU issue.


----------



## JimVMusic (Aug 22, 2016)

I just purchased the "Adventure Brass" and I am absolutely thrilled! I think Adventure Brass is truly a giant leap in the right direction. Keeping things simple for the user, but still getting a realistic detailed sound. I plan to use it as a way to 'thicken" my Wivi and Sample Modeling brass. I think it will also be a great divisi for larger brass sections too. I don't think one can go wrong with this. My favorite purchase so far this year. 




P.S. I have no affiliation with this company, just a happy customer


----------



## Vision (Aug 22, 2016)

Saxer said:


> I have El Capitan and Logic 10.2.4 and Kontakt 5.5.2.880 (newest version as far as I know) and get heavy CPU spikes.
> 
> But no more spikes when using Logic with Adventure Brass as Kontakt VST in VEPro 6 on the same Computer. So I'm fine for now.



Definitely appears to be an AU issue. Looks like I'll have to fire up my old and dusty version of Cubase 5 for now if I decide to buy this. I wonder how this issue slipped through the cracks? Surely they tested this in Logic without VE Pro.


----------



## g.c. (Aug 22, 2016)

Not to rain to hard here. If you are wanting to write serious brass parts, you will need solos. You will need mutes. No solos here except for a Trp & tuba, and onwords again with more 16 part hrn chords with muddy brass ensemble inner voice motion. Listening to the demos (by really good writers) as a brass player I hear all of the offenders for me. Multiple parts playing where there has to be single instruments. Weight instead of clarity in the lines because, for example, triple tongue attempts are being made by 6 to 16 instruments, in unison.
My question about any Brass library is could I mock up "Petrushka" with it.
So I'll hold off on this one and see if they open up the library and follow up with Soloes, Mutes , and this becomes a library representative of an ensemble you could write "Epic", but more importantly to me that I
could mock up the Haydn Trp Concerto, a Canadian Brass piece, or the Copland "Quiet City". In my mind I feel if you have the tool to do these kinds of pieces, then Epic will be available also.
But, despite me, I'm still wishing success to these folks!!!
g.c.


----------



## SoniTEC (Aug 22, 2016)

People keep saying how similar Adventure Brass is to Sample Modelling's Brass, but I'd be interested to hear how well they layer together.


----------



## Carbs (Aug 22, 2016)

wbacer said:


> Saxer said, "But no more spikes when using Logic with Adventure Brass as Kontakt VST in VEPro 6 on the same Computer. So I'm fine for now."
> 
> Brilliant, thanks so much for that, you've made my day.
> 
> ...



I also appreciate the heads up. I'm still on VEP 5 and hadn't paid much attention to the recent release of 6, so I wasn't aware they added this capability. Seems like a great reason to stop being lazy and upgrade (especially if it helps with Sable as well).


----------



## Saxer (Aug 22, 2016)

g.c. said:


> Not to rain to hard here. If you are wanting to write serious brass parts, you will need solos. You will need mutes. No solos here except for a Trp & tuba, and onwords again with more 16 part hrn chords with muddy brass ensemble inner voice motion. Listening to the demos (by really good writers) as a brass player I hear all of the offenders for me. Multiple parts playing where there has to be single instruments. Weight instead of clarity in the lines because, for example, triple tongue attempts are being made by 6 to 16 instruments, in unison.
> My question about any Brass library is could I mock up "Petrushka" with it.
> So I'll hold off on this one and see if they open up the library and follow up with Soloes, Mutes , and this becomes a library representative of an ensemble you could write "Epic", but more importantly to me that I
> could mock up the Haydn Trp Concerto, a Canadian Brass piece, or the Copland "Quiet City". In my mind I feel if you have the tool to do these kinds of pieces, then Epic will be available also.
> ...


Yepp, this is not a library for delicate polyphonic writing. Like Soaring Strings it does what it does and nothing else. But as far as it is not intended to do anything else that's ok. Adventure Brass is a keyboard controlled brass section sound which is fun to play instead of constructing samples together. A real brass section can be a universe in itself. AB is just 'one' orchestral brass sound (per section). But a great and very playable one.


----------



## Trombking (Aug 23, 2016)

Downloaded the library and it's great. Cool sound and great playability. But I' m experiencing cpu spikes too when I load them up directly into Kontakt. Especially the trumpet patch seems to be vulnerable to the cpu spikes. I' m using Adventure Brass on a pc system with the latest update of Cubase 8.5. Maybe I should try it with VePro(still on version 5). If there are still cpu spikes I hope there will an update soon to sort this problems out.


----------



## procreative (Aug 23, 2016)

wbacer said:


> I'm running Logic on a Mac Pro 12 core and I'm also seeing very high CPU spikes that I've not experienced with any other library. Even though Adventure Brass is instantiated within VEPro 6, Logic's CPU meter is spiking like crazy and I'm only running one Horn, one Trumpet and one Trombone track. Lot of pops and clicks even after setting Logic's buffer to 1024. I sure hope this is a bug that is fixable.



Seeing as you have VEP 6 have you tried using the VST version of Kontakt within VEP to see if that makes any difference?


----------



## wbacer (Aug 23, 2016)

procreative said:


> Seeing as you have VEP 6 have you tried using the VST version of Kontakt within VEP to see if that makes any difference?


Yup, VST - bye bye Logic spikes


----------



## constaneum (Aug 23, 2016)

Is this a Logic issue or is it the library issue?


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Aug 24, 2016)

Here is a quick test with the brass which I did an hour ago. Nothing fancy and done pretty quick, so just for getting an idea of sound and expression. My opinion to the library: Well yeah, when you are going to write such things, this is the library to go and getting pretty quick results without tweaking that much.
The demosound is raw besides one instance of QL Spaces.


----------



## Whatisvalis (Aug 24, 2016)

So is there an issue with AU? Anyone tried it with VEP5 and Cubase?

Superb demo Mike Verta.


----------



## Jeast (Aug 24, 2016)

Hmm I don't have it myself, but listening to all those demo's and reading the specs this clearly is a one trick pony.


----------



## SBK (Aug 24, 2016)

Very interesting library, looks easy to play!


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Aug 24, 2016)

El Dudes, this sampler is really extremely good for that kind of stuff. The shorts have a such a clarity and bite. It is definitely with this stuff superior to a lot of other stuff I have heard so far. So for all who like energetic silvestri / horner / Goldsmith 80s stuff THIS IS the thing you should buy..

PS: I critized the brass a little about the price and very specific aim, but now I think it is the money worth and still pretty nice price for what it does and HOW good it does. So, yeah, I am always honest to myself and you and so I am saying that.


----------



## novaburst (Aug 24, 2016)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Here is a quick test with the brass which I did an hour ago.


Very impressive, it does sound like you used many articulations, very fat sound I can see why many are going for it,

But this demo is nice


----------



## zacnelson (Aug 24, 2016)

Excellent demo Alexander! Such a great application of the brass.


----------



## wbacer (Aug 24, 2016)

constaneum said:


> Is this a Logic issue or is it the library issue?


Not sure but I emailed Musical Sampling expressing my concerns so hopefully they will find and resolve the issue.


----------



## DocMidi657 (Aug 24, 2016)

Can someone tell me if the Playable Repetitions patch syncs to tempo?


----------



## nbd (Aug 25, 2016)

I was considering this library but now I have concerns about the performance. I have only one production machine, MacBook Pro (2014) and don't want to invest to VE Pro 6 just to have one library working (and I don't like usb dongles..). 

I really like the new direction of VI's, where they just know what to do and user just plays (Virharmonic Bohemian Violin & Cello have same kind of ideology, at least what I have experienced). That suits me, because usually I don't know what I want to compose in advance, but after I hit few notes I start to have the feeling where it should go next and libraries like these will help a lot speeding up the mock-up phase.

For anyone experiencing the CPU spikes, have you tried playing back some existing midi track while having some audio track selected as active (could be just empty audio track)? I remember reading somewhere that Logic uses extra CPU for active MIDI tracks during playback because it wants to be ready if user plays the keyboard at the same time and have witnessed that this kind of trick really works.


----------



## Blakus (Aug 25, 2016)

DocMidi657 said:


> Can someone tell me if the Playable Repetitions patch syncs to tempo?


The repetitions aren't loops and don't sync, they are just playable patches that are designed for tight repeated notes. It works well.


----------



## DocMidi657 (Aug 25, 2016)

Blakus said:


> The repetitions aren't loops and don't sync, they are just playable patches that are designed for tight repeated notes. It works well.


Thanks!


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 25, 2016)

I think that more and more we are heading towards "New Library X does not do everything, but it does this specific thing really well." And this appears to me a terrific example of that.

I think considering how many high quality "do it all" libraries there already are, this is a good thing for both developers and users.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Aug 25, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> I think that more and more we are heading towards "New Library X does not do everything, but it does this specific thing really well." And this appears to me a terrific example of that.
> 
> I think considering how many high quality "do it all" libraries there already are, this is a good thing for both developers and users.


Indeed, but also as long as we do not get all kinds of libraries from different halls with different room sounds as well. I do hope that f.e. the same developer brings a softer sounding version, or i.o.w. more applied to the software ranges (like Albion II f.e.) so that more can be matched.

When later Cinematic Studio Brass (or however it will be called) will come out I do hope it will contain some good range of artics, including mutes (or later on as a separate lib f.e.) so that like VSL you can get a good range without the need to get a teldex hall sounds married to a air lyndhurst hall, to a silent stage dry hall, to a samplemodeling non-existing hall (even though they now include IR's I hear) ........ oh, actually I now sum up many of my current libraries .... haha!

Anyhow.... more good libs which do one thing well,... all for it. But then hopefully more libs from one developer who do many different things well.


----------



## markleake (Aug 25, 2016)

So... after a few days of people having this, people are still loving the library?

One thing I notice in the demos and other pieces posted here is that the sound just doesn't seem to grab me. It sounds very clean, and I'm not finding myself convinced by it... like a lot of the body of the sound has been removed by some filtering or high pass eq maybe?

It could just be some of the demos have some added a high pass? I've tried listening to some real brass orchestral recordings where the brass is recorded well and is sometimes dominant, so I can compare to this library, and to my ears these don't sound the same. I keep looking to see if I've accidentally changed something on my sound system to remove out some of the warmth (the lower mids I guess?) from the sound. Is this an artifact of processing on the library to make it sound less muddy and more bright maybe?

What are you thoughts on this? Am just I imagining things?


----------



## wbacer (Aug 25, 2016)

nbd said:


> I was considering this library but now I have concerns about the performance. I have only one production machine, MacBook Pro (2014) and don't want to invest to VE Pro 6 just to have one library working (and I don't like usb dongles..).
> 
> I really like the new direction of VI's, where they just know what to do and user just plays (Virharmonic Bohemian Violin & Cello have same kind of ideology, at least what I have experienced). That suits me, because usually I don't know what I want to compose in advance, but after I hit few notes I start to have the feeling where it should go next and libraries like these will help a lot speeding up the mock-up phase.
> 
> For anyone experiencing the CPU spikes, have you tried playing back some existing midi track while having some audio track selected as active (could be just empty audio track)? I remember reading somewhere that Logic uses extra CPU for active MIDI tracks during playback because it wants to be ready if user plays the keyboard at the same time and have witnessed that this kind of trick really works.


Selecting an empty audio track does help but it does not get rid of the spikes.

To try and help Musical Sampling isolate the problem, here is an email dialogue I've been having with Aaron.

1) Do you have spiking issues with any of the other patches besides the Adventure patches?
It appears that Adventure Horns and Adventure Trumpets are the problem.
I don’t see the extreme spikes in any of the other Horn or Trumpet patches.
The Trombones and Tuba do not appear to cause spikes in any of the patches.

2) Are you running just one mic position?
Mic position does not appear to make a difference. I tried them all.

3) Have you tried running one instrument per instance of Kontakt?
That’s how I do it.

4) Can you run Kontakt as a VST in Logic? Does it behave any differently? 
I don’t believe that you can run VSTs directly in Logic but when I run Kontakt as a VST in VEPro 6 the problem totally disappears. When I run Kontakt as an AU in VEPro 6 the same spikes occur in Logic.

I'm hoping this will help them sort out and fix the problem.


----------



## DocMidi657 (Aug 25, 2016)

Is there anyone using Adventure Brass on Logic Pro X simple running as an AU "not having CPU issues?


----------



## prodigalson (Aug 25, 2016)

markleake said:


> So... after a few days of people having this, people are still loving the library?
> 
> One thing I notice in the demos and other pieces posted here is that the sound just doesn't seem to grab me. It sounds very clean, and I'm not finding myself convinced by it... like a lot of the body of the sound has been removed by some filtering or high pass eq maybe?
> 
> ...



wait...are you saying that samples don't sound the same as real recorded instruments?!?!?!


----------



## markleake (Aug 25, 2016)

prodigalson said:


> wait...are you saying that samples don't sound the same as real recorded instruments?!?!?!



LOL. Yes. Crazy statement I know!!


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Aug 25, 2016)

markleake said:


> LOL. Yes. Crazy statement I know!!



But you are aware of that this is not well thought trough? Ecspecially the recorded space has a lot of impact on brass and what micing configuration and mixed mic configuration you use.
Besides comparing Demos of a sampled brass to a live performance brass...which is.... .
I don´t think that this samples are cleaned but they are recorded with a smaller ensemble, in a smaller venue, and so they have a lot detail and intimate scoring stage character in their sound. Probably this is what you don´t like as it probably appears to be un-epic for your ears and old fashioned clean? But exactly this I find that to be good when brass sounds like that, get the idea? ; )
Please try and listen to some 80s agile silvestri or horner tracks. When you compare this then to the Adventure Brass you get a lot of a similiar character in sound and performance.
Having said that: I am curious what soundexample you compared adventure brass with. Is there a link?
At least this is my opinion, needs not to be right. Everybody has a different opinion and taste of course.


----------



## Vision (Aug 25, 2016)

prodigalson said:


> wait...are you saying that samples don't sound the same as real recorded instruments?!?!?!




But... samples... are... recorded... instruments. I'm no developer, but I gather the sound quality depends on factors like the sound stage, recording software, instrumentalists, sound director etc. I'm betting that the best sample mock up artists can fool 90% of movie going audiences. Just saying.

With that said, I did notice that the timbre of this library seems a bit mid rangy, as opposed to say.. CineBrass. It doesn't necessarily bother me though. I'm sure a proper eq can solve this for me.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Aug 25, 2016)

Vision said:


> But... samples... are... recorded... instruments. I'm no developer, but I gather the sound quality depends on factors like the sound stage, recording software, instrumentalists, sound director etc. I'm betting that the best sample mock up artists can fool 90% of movie going audiences. Just saying.
> 
> With that said, I did notice that the timbre of this library seems a bit mid rangy, as opposed to say.. CineBrass. It doesn't necessarily bother me though. I'm sure a proper eq can solve this for me.



Yes, that is what I miss on other samples more often: A fresh and in your face mid character without having an annoying boxiness and resonances, und you would like to eq such things that contribute so much to the lively and open in your face sound? Maybe you go with another library which comes naturally with more scooped mids? I think this open in your face mids are specially great here.


----------



## Vision (Aug 25, 2016)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> Yes, that is what I miss on other samples more often: A fresh and in your face mid character without having an annoying boxiness and resonances, und you would like to eq such things that contribute so much to the lively and open in your face sound? Maybe you go with another library which comes naturally with more scooped mids? I think this open in your face mids are specially great here.



Just personal taste. I'm always tweaking or eq'ing in someway to suit my needs. It's no offense to the dev.


----------



## markleake (Aug 27, 2016)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> But you are aware of that this is not well thought trough? Ecspecially the recorded space has a lot of impact on brass and what micing configuration and mixed mic configuration you use.
> Besides comparing Demos of a sampled brass to a live performance brass...which is.... .
> I don´t think that this samples are cleaned but they are recorded with a smaller ensemble, in a smaller venue, and so they have a lot detail and intimate scoring stage character in their sound. Probably this is what you don´t like as it probably appears to be un-epic for your ears and old fashioned clean? But exactly this I find that to be good when brass sounds like that, get the idea? ; )
> Please try and listen to some 80s agile silvestri or horner tracks. When you compare this then to the Adventure Brass you get a lot of a similiar character in sound and performance.
> ...


One example I was comparing to is this:

The players and room is quite different in this example, so in hindsight maybe not a good comparison. I will take your suggestion and go listen to some 1980s examples. My opinion on the library hasn't changed though... to my ears it seems to be lacking weight. This is just my own opinion, and I'm not saying I dislike it... it just doesn't do it for me personally. Edit: I mean my need/want for the library due to the sound/articulations vs. what I'd get for my money.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Aug 28, 2016)

markleake said:


> One example I was comparing to is this:
> 
> The players and room is quite different in this example, so in hindsight maybe not a good comparison. I will take your suggestion and go listen to some 1980s examples. My opinion on the library hasn't changed though... to my ears it seems to be lacking weight. This is just my own opinion, and I'm not saying I dislike it... it just doesn't do it for me personally. Edit: I mean my need/want for the library due to the sound/articulations vs. what I'd get for my money.




Can you point out a specific part where you miss the weight? (minutes/Seconds) Thanks. Sure the room has a lot of impact on the brass, also the ensemble size on the *perceived weight*.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Sep 5, 2016)

Update to my last post. I have finally got a chance to have a play. It's awesome. I have a serious grin on my face when playing the trumpets (I am a former trumpet player, though not played for a while). Sounds bloody great and is easy to get it sounding good. 

I am having some bother though with CPU spikes. Going to read back through the thread as I know others had some problems with this too. However, my recollection is that they were all on OSx and Logic. I'm in Studio One v3 (recent update), though I am on a bootcamp win 7 partition on an iMac, late 2013. Any suggestions appreciated. 32Gb Ram, i7 3.5Ghz Win 7 ultimate.


----------



## nbd (Sep 5, 2016)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Any suggestions appreciated



Check this thread: http://vi-control.net/community/threads/adventure-brass-and-logic-users.55506/

I had some CPU issues originally but found out a solution that has worked for me so far.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Sep 6, 2016)

nbd said:


> Check this thread: http://vi-control.net/community/threads/adventure-brass-and-logic-users.55506/
> 
> I had some CPU issues originally but found out a solution that has worked for me so far.


Cheers nbd, will take a look.


----------



## israelbfuts (Nov 23, 2016)

It would be best if Adventure Brass had a 3 Trumpets patch, 2 Trumpets sound ok in the demos I've heard but it's not big enough compared to CineBrass. unfortunately CineBrass has no playable phrases patches, except load separate midi tracks and try to achieve player playability which had no success for my taste. As for me, I am looking to purchase Hollywood Brass Silver for those trumpets and sectional brasses and it has an accent patch so I can accent those hits. Who thinks Adventure Brass should have a 3 Trumpets patch?


----------



## benmrx (Nov 23, 2016)

israelbfuts said:


> Who thinks Adventure Brass should have a 3 Trumpets patch?


Personally, I would LOVE to see a new 'Fantasy Brass' recorded in traditional seating, at the same hall they used for 'Trailer Brass' with two distinct a2 patches for each section. This way you can either stack them for single lines or have proper 2 part divisi.


----------

